# 2009 Mathews bows ....



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

... ads are out depicting 340-360 fps! No picture of a bow, just a speedometer. Stay tuned .......


----------



## WMUAngler (Oct 18, 2007)

KalamazooKid said:


> ... ads are out depicting 340-360 fps! No picture of a bow, just a speedometer. Stay tuned .......


Come on new stimulus check, come on.....


----------



## WMUAngler (Oct 18, 2007)

On a serious note, where did you see this ad? I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Launch date of Nov 17 - maybe a two cam bow(s)?


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

...and just in time for Christmas too!


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

mmmmm, I cant wait for this one.


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

KalamazooKid said:


> Launch date of Nov 17 - maybe a two cam bow(s)?


The innovators of the solo cam?
NEVER!!!!!!!


----------



## The Fillet Show (Feb 26, 2008)

Figures.......I just bought the DXT and now they offer something even faster....it never ends.


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

are those evil eyes on the right speedo?


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

pearson also has a bow pushing the speed envelope.


----------

